# Post Garage Pic's



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Andy said:


> Jon,
> 
> Do you race your bike or just ride for fun? I have been wanting to get back into that sport for years!! Motocross will always be my first love!! :thumbup:
> 
> Andy


Hey Andy,

Back in the early '70's I used to race until my dad decided
that we were going too fast and he sold all of our bikes.

A couple of years ago I decided to get back into riding.
My son and I have a lot of fun together (when there's no surf).


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Left and Right. Mini is undergoing fuel pump rebuild, hence the mess


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

rumatt said:


> My garage is here. It's small.
> 
> <snip>


But the dog, s/he is large, no?


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> Back in the early '70's I used to race until my dad decided
> that we were going too fast and he sold all of our bikes.
> ...


I too grew up on the sport... lot of fun, but also really $$$.

1988 KX 80 (stolen)
1988 YZ 125 (sold)
1990 RM 125 (sold)
1992 RM 125 (sold)

Would like to get a CR 250 one day.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

keeps my car smelling like new. :angel: 

surprised no one posted this picture yet.


----------



## ekdemos (Dec 7, 2003)

here is another one from my gerage


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> keeps my car smelling like new. :angel:
> 
> surprised no one posted this picture yet.


WTF happened there. Holly smokes. :yikes:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Jim Seattle said:


> WTF happened there. Holly smokes. :yikes:


I think a water pipe burst (froze) while the family was on vacation.


----------



## TAL2GK (Nov 24, 2003)

*Finally ... some pics of my ladies in the garage*

Finally, some pics of my ladies in the garage ... of course, my company car (and daily driver) is out in the driveway!


----------



## TAL2GK (Nov 24, 2003)

Here's the front view ... too bad they'll be in the garage more than they'll be out of it for the next few months

*1999 BMW R1100R ABS & my new 2003 BMW Z4  *


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

Here's my family's garage ... '03 325i and '01 ML320. We also have a '00 A6 2.7T, we miss that third garage that our previous house had.


----------



## ptown2 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Garage Pics*

Here's some pics of my garage... Like the lift?


----------



## ekdemos (Dec 7, 2003)

I just moved here a some pictures of my new gerage.


----------



## copter (Jan 26, 2004)

*Pic*

Sorry, I had to do it...


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

copter said:


> Sorry, I had to do it...


Cool, where did you get the traffic signage and stoplight?  :eeps:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

copter said:


> Sorry, I had to do it...


Why sorry?


----------



## ekdemos (Dec 7, 2003)

is that a New 530i or a pontiac?


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

Looks like an Acura TL.


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

johnlew said:


> .


NICE GARAGE!!!! :thumbup:


----------

